# Something Silly



## Cthulhu (Oct 23, 2001)

Here ya go...give it a go if you've got a few minutes to waste 

Karate purity test 

Enjoy

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanx for the cool site!


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Thats Silly! 

:EG:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 3, 2002)

Heh....very nice.

I am "Obsessed", apparently......only 56% pure.  Guess I have to try harder....LOL.....

Peace--


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 3, 2002)

The site told me I was a Maniac?

How did they know my Dad was from Maine
and that makes me a second generation Maniac. 

THe site was fun

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

I got 70%, Maniac...sheesh, I was hoping for some profound insight, not something I already knew.:shrug:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay, I went back and retook the test after actually counting the number of videos and books I have at home, and I am glad to say that I did better this time.....now I am a maniac......

Tell me something I *didn't* know.....

Now, how do I get a picture of myself in a martial arts book?  

Peace--


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

funny site thanks for the link.


Michael


----------



## Tachi (Jun 4, 2002)

I suppose if I worked on an external art I could also be a maniac, but I haven't seen many crazed Tai chi masters flailing about  

Thanks for the site!


Tachi


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 8, 2002)

hehe...66% for me.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 9, 2002)

Nightingale, you should get extra points for being a martial artist *dating* a martial artist.  

I think that counts for enough points to bring you up to 70%.  I mean, you can see the questions already, huh?

"Have you and your date ever discussed techniques?"
"While out to dinner?"
"In a movie?"
"In an intimate situation?"
"With a Kiai?"


"Has discussing techniques with your date ever led to sparring?"
"Using the debated techniques?"
"In a public place?"
"Were the police called?"
"With a Kiai?"

The possibilities are endless....... 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *Nightingale, you should get extra points for being a martial artist *dating* a martial artist.
> 
> ...



yes
yes
no
um...no.
no

no
no
no
no
no

:rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 10, 2002)

.....Actually, I hadn't *expected* you to answer those, but.....

Heh....informative, anyway......and see, my figuring that you could get up to 70% is still arguably justified by your two "yes" answers.  

Remember, "no" answers will not detract from your score....

 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

hehe. I know you didn't expect answers, which is why I answered. I like to do the unexpected. hehe.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 10, 2002)

I *do* expect you to do the unexpected......

And you should expect me to expect you to do the unexpected.....and I would expect that.....uh....ok, nevermind.

*Ding!*  Nightingale wins round 1.....

Hehe... 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

:boxing: 
:wavey:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2002)

:: As he sits in his corner with his ringmen yelling at him, tonbo mutters::

"Yeah, if I lose this altogether......I want a REMATCH!!"

:miffer: 

 

Peace--


----------

